
Baby Boomers Ruined Everything - gyre007
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/06/boomers-are-blame-aging-america/592336/
======
ziddoap
This is just as bad as all of the "millennial's ruined everything" headlines
we see frequently - and playing the blame game with our societal issues is
simply counter-productive.

The author even squeezes the following line in at the end, contradicting the
headline:

> _Not all of these problems were first caused by the Boomers, but they each
> worsened on their watch._

I would love to see less finger pointing and more solution brainstorming. It
seems like the "us vs. them" attitude which dominates politics is leaking into
every other aspect of life. It's rather disheartening.

